# "mock recall" kontekst farmaceutyczny



## Patitou's Friend

Witajcie,

tłumaczę umowę między producentem leków a dystrybutorem i jest tam zapis o wycofaniu leków (recall), w którym jest takie zdanie: 

"The effectiveness of the recall procedure shall be checked (i.e. verification of real recall or mock recall)."

Czy może ktoś mi podsunąć prawidłowy polski odpowiednik "mock recall"? bo nie mogę trafić na nic w internecie...

Dziękuję z góry,
P's F.


----------



## trophy

"mock recall" - próbne, udawane wycofywanie leków.

Zakładam, że takie jest znaczenie. Zwłaszcza, że w nawiasie jest real/mock, tak jakby były ze sobą porównane.


----------



## Patitou's Friend

na pewno tak jest, ale mnie raczej chodzi o faktycznie używany termin fachowy po polsku; znalazłam w międzyczasie "symulowane wycofanie serii produktu z rynku" - ale muszę jeszcze podrążyć
dzięki za odzew


----------



## LilianaB

I would say próbne.


----------



## Patitou's Friend

LilianaB said:


> I would say próbne.



to był też mój pierwszy pomysł, ale jakoś nie potwierdza się w internecie. Czy masz jakieś teksty źródłowe, które by potwierdzały, że taki termin jest używany w tym kontekście?


----------



## LilianaB

This is the only one that sounds reasonable, and this is what I would use. I don't know what they use in translation: it depends who translated the term. It is definitely an English term and it depends how it was translated into Polish before. Even if you find different terms in translations it does not mean próbny is wrong.


----------



## trophy

Sorry I haven't used English in my previous comment. I simply forgot.

It's hard to say what is the exact meaning of "mock recall" without more context.


----------



## Thomas1

Patitou's Friend said:


> na pewno tak jest, ale mnie raczej  chodzi o faktycznie używany termin fachowy po polsku; znalazłam w  międzyczasie "symulowane wycofanie serii produktu z rynku" - ale muszę  jeszcze podrążyć
> dzięki za odzew




Też to znalazłem:


> Norma PN-EN ISO 22000 podkreśla bardzo  wyraźnie rolę najwyższego kierownictwa organizacji w procedurze  wycofania, które ma obowiązek wyznaczenia personelu uprawnionego do  inicjowania i prowadzenia procesu wycofania wyrobu. Ponadto wymaganiem  normy jest:
> 
> 
> 
> zabezpieczenie "podejrzanych wyrobów" do momentu podjęcia odpowiedniej decyzji, co do dalszego postępowania z tymi wyrobami;
> stosowanie odpowiednich technik (np. symulowane wycofanie lub  praktyczne wycofanie) w celu weryfikacji skuteczności programu wycofania  (należy utrzymywać zapisy w tym zakresie).
> 
> http://www.pcbc.gov.pl/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=447&Itemid=71


Wygląda na solidne źródło.


----------



## LilianaB

Mock recall is like testing of the recall system, or alarm system. The company simply recalls the product preemptively notifying the distributors. It is just to check whether all the connections work well and respond properly. 

It is just like testing of the alarm system. Since there is a term: próbny alarm I would opt for próbny, no matter what other sources say.


----------



## majlo

LilianaB said:


> It is just like testing of the alarm system. Since there is a term: próbny alarm I would opt for próbny, no matter what other sources say.



You know it's ridiculous?


----------



## LilianaB

No it is not. Mock testing is testing of the recall system which can be compared to testing of an alarm system or any emergency system.I don't think you understood it that mock recall is an alarm system, hopefully not.


----------

